# Capture One



## Grumbaki (Jul 1, 2014)

We will see those topics multiply in the near future with the Aperture announcement so I'll start mine.

Aperture with Nik suite was (barely) satisfying for my editing needs so I'm not sure I'll go LR/PS via CC but some Capture One abilities seem to be Paramount. So I might go for it and use the future and crippled "Photo" app as an output Library/portfolio only.

Can we have some feedback from capture One users? in other threads there are some mentions that point at good stuff but what are your like/dislike?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2014)

You can try it and see if you like it. I tried it a year ago, and found that I prefer the LR database method to using sidecars. 
Right now, I've installed DXO in a experiment to see how it does editing 1500 files from a recent shoot compared to Lightroom. I do not like those sidecars, but I'm mostly comparing speed and image quality. DXO seems to have the speed issue mostly licked, it keeps getting faster.


----------



## twelvefiftyfive (Jul 1, 2014)

agreed, both offer free trials so try them out and see what you think. i've used both capture one and dxo. i like them both but right now i'd lean towards dxo. although i'm a committed LR/PS user as my primary workflow. so i'm all over the place. and if it's worth anything, a lot of my friends (all accomplished professionals) are now using capture one. but try them out and see which works well for you.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jul 3, 2014)

Tried a bit of Capture one and I have to say I'm quite impressed by the general feel and some results. Just a few questions tho:
- The autocorrect engine seems to be extremely poor with night or dark pictures. Always trying to get something luminous!
- I had no time to print out but the results on screen seem quite exagerated, mainly in the saturation and warmth departments.
I know those are remarks purely based on the autocorrect mode but it's usually nice to be able to rely on the auto mode and then adapt to personnal taste (for those who dont have a personnal recipe)

Any comment/thoughts?

As of now, the price is steep. But with a discount I might go for it once I figured out the next few things.


----------



## Sashi (Jul 3, 2014)

I was an ardent capture one user. But eventually switched to adobe, mostly due to pricing. At the time I was convinced that like for like when doing a straight raw conversion in LR and C1, C1 gave a better finish. However in retrospect, they are both editors and you can get the image you want by using tools given and in that respect I ended up preferring adobe for the 2 main reasons that a) it was a better library manager b) on lower spec machines the adjustment brush tools on C1 were much slower and laggy in comparison.


----------



## stefsan (Jul 3, 2014)

While we are at the subject: Does anyone have experiences with both CaptureOne and DXO? How do these two compare?


----------



## vstrike (Jul 3, 2014)

Well. I think both, DXO Pro and Capture One Pro, are great. I started with LR4 and am now an Adobe CC customer. For me personally I do not think that LR is on the same level as DXO or Capture One. Again, this is for me personally. I think that LR has the best library management and spot removal, but that is it (except for it's big brother Photoshop). I started my search because I wasn't happy with LR's noise reduction or the initial raw conversion. I initially tried DXO and I loved it, but I couldn't find a library system that worked for me. Then I decided to check out Capture One. After the learning curve I am completely satisfied with Capture One. I found that DXO and Capture One are very similar sans the library management. Both have excellent noise reduction. An added benefit of both was being able to use the clarity slider without the details of the image becoming blotchy. If there is a downside with Capture One it is spot removal. I became accustomed to using LR for minor issues and transferring to Photoshop for major spot removal. I don't see me dumping Photoshop, but LR is sidelined for now. 

Again, this is what I have found for me. Everyones needs are different, so it is really best to try them out for yourself.


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 3, 2014)

I strongly prefer using Capture One over LR for import. The tools, once you figure them out, are just stronger and the results much more to my liking, especially the hightlight/shadow/histogram graph tools for images with a large range.

That said, once I have saved to TIFF / ProPhotoRGB, I immediately re-import in Lightroom for the better catalog and support for NIK plugins. Any further development will be done from within LR/NIK, or if special surgery is needed, Photoshop.


----------



## COBRASoft (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't like LR for it's single user only. I store all my pictures on a NAS and use the filesystem to organize everything. Not perfect, but working fast.

Since several months, I switched to DxO Pro, it does everything I want and it does it fast. For more exotic stuff, I use PS.


----------

